

Show HN: A very simple Yahoo Mail expander for Firefox - piyush_soni
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/yahoomailhideadpanel/ 

======
piyush_soni
Any feedback or suggestions are welcome. Just makes reading yahoo mails a bit
easier for its non-pro version.

